# Seachem Flourite Sand (Dark Brown/Natural)



## ricktfoster (Feb 28, 2017)

Anyone have this? I like the color. Can you post pics if you have it? And is it really like sand?
















It's been hard for me to find. I think it's new. But I found it on a website somewhere. Just want to see what it looks like in the aquarium before I drop a ton of money on it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

I like the sound of that over the Aquasoil powder. No experience with the fine stuff, though.


----------

